# Dumb and Dumberer



## bookslover (Dec 4, 2007)

This is truly sad. Evidence that the French educational system isn't much better than the American one. Notice that 56% - a majority - of the audience believes that the sun revolves around the earth.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulf5CdFykX0]YouTube - Le Idiot[/ame]


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 4, 2007)

Well when you are socialistic isn't the state supposed to learn for you and pass out your level of education evenly?

Sarkozy has his work cut out for him.


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 4, 2007)

Does this mean I can go on this show!?!? I have a chance!!! WOW...wow....


----------



## lwadkins (Dec 4, 2007)

Obviously this guy's moon isn't fully risen.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 4, 2007)

How do you type the "French laugh" from Monty Python and the Holy Grail? That's all I could think of...


----------



## etexas (Dec 4, 2007)

It is silly....EVERYONE knows the earth revolves around the moon!


----------



## Poimen (Dec 4, 2007)

Well that was sad but it also serves an important purpose.

People in Europe (and many of my fellow Canadians) often belittle the Americans. Though it is true that I encountered a lot of ignorance when I lived in the States (California & Washington State) it truly exists everywhere.


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 4, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Well that was sad but it also serves an important purpose.
> 
> People in Europe (and many of my fellow Canadians) often belittle the Americans. Though it is true that I encountered a lot of ignorance when I lived in the States (California & Washington State) it truly exists everywhere.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 4, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Well that was sad but it also serves an important purpose.
> 
> People in Europe (and many of my fellow Canadians) often belittle the Americans. Though it is true that I encountered a lot of ignorance when I lived in the States (California & Washington State) it truly exists everywhere.


That's cuz we got the nukes.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 4, 2007)

ignurent Californians? Whut do u meen? Like I'm a native hear. And, like I habe lots of deegrees and know much stuff like. And, like we even got the governator in are state. At leest we ain't stupid enuf to say "eh" after every line, you no, like some Ca'dians?


----------



## Augusta (Dec 5, 2007)

> Does this mean I can go on this show!?!? I have a chance!!! WOW...wow....


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 5, 2007)

You know, there are only three letters in Canada...(it is better to say this joke, instead but) "C aaaaaa, N aaaaaaa, D aaaaaa".
LOL!!!
Gafaaa, Gafaaaa, I crack myself up! LOL


----------



## Poimen (Dec 5, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> You know, there are only three letters in Canada...(it is better to say this joke, instead but) "C aaaaaa, N aaaaaaa, D aaaaaa".
> LOL!!!
> Gafaaa, Gafaaaa, I crack myself up! LOL



Ignorant American!  It's Canada, eh?!


----------

